# Resourcenschonendes Surf System



## watercooled (4. August 2014)

Hi Leute,

Für die Website unseres Vereins brauchen wir ein Terminal das dazu dienen soll neueste Ereignisse 
auf der Website einzutragen. Da ich noch gefühlte 30 Rechner im Keller stehen habe dachte ich mir 
ich verwende einfach einen davon. Es handelt sich hierbei um recht einheitliche Rechner:

Pentium 4 2,6-3,2Ghz
1GiB Ram
80GiB HDD

Fertigrechner Anno 2004 eben 

Was bietet sich denn da als Recourcenschonendes System an? Win7 läuft zwar drauf, aber nicht wirklich gut.

Alles was der können muss ist eigentlich Textverarbeitung (open Office zB) und Surfen.

Ich freue mich auf vorschläge


----------



## Gamer090 (4. August 2014)

Ubuntu sollte darauf laufen, als Office Programm ist je nachdem welche Version du nimmst, entweder Open Office oder Libre Office. Standardmässig ist Firefox als Browser installiert.


----------



## Jimini (4. August 2014)

Du kannst dir auch Xubuntu ansehen, das ist nochmal etwas genügsamer als Ubuntu. Zudem kommen nicht alle mit Unity, der Ubuntu-Oberfläche klar (ich persönlich finde sie furchtbar).

MfG Jimini


----------



## BenRo (4. August 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass hier nach und nach alle Ubuntu-Derivate genannt werden: Lubuntu wäre noch eine Möglichkeit, ist ebenfalls sehr ressourcenschonend. Ein Bekannter von mir, der eigentlich wenig technikaffin ist, hat sich das gerade auf seinem Uraltrechner installieren lassen und schwärmt von der Performance (im Vergleich zum Windows das vorher drauf war; absolut gesehen ists natürlich immer noch ne lahme Gurke...)


----------



## VikingGe (4. August 2014)

LXDE braucht ja auch keine Leistung. Und mehr würde ich der alten Gurke auch nicht zumuten, wenn nicht unbedingt nötig, scheint ja nur darum zu gehen, dass ein Browser und irgendwas für Office läuft.

Wenn nur ein Textprozessor gebraucht wird, würde ich ggf. auch nur AbiWord installieren und nicht so ein Monster wie LibeOffice. Kann zwar nicht so viel und ist letztenendes auch nur ein Word '98-Klon, aber um einiges leichtgewichtiger.
Oder Calligra, das wäre dann ein komplettes Office-Paket, das sich v.a. Interface-technisch nicht an den grauenhaften Uralt-Versionen von MSO orientiert, schleppt aber einige KDE-Abhängigkeiten mit sich rum.


----------



## Kusanar (4. August 2014)

Ich würd da auch zu Lubuntu oder Linux Mint tendieren.


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2014)

Lade eben Lubuntu runter. Mal sehen wie das ist 

Habt ihr mir vielleicht einen Tipp? Ich habe so viele Rechner im Keller stehen und keinerlei Ahnung was da für Hardware drin steckt.

Gibt es eine Bootfähige CD die mir anzeigt welche Hardware verbaut ist und am besten noch Festplattentyp + wie viele Stunden sie drauf hat?


----------



## Kusanar (4. August 2014)

Smartmontools müsste dir das liefern was du brauchst. Hier ne Übersicht über alle Live-CDs die es mit Smartmontools drauf gibt:

LiveCDs

Aufruf über die Kommandozeile z.B. 

```
smartctl -a /dev/hda
```
für Festplatte hda


----------



## Jimini (4. August 2014)

In einer Shell folgendes ausführen:
cat /proc/cpuinfo
cat /proc/meminfo
update-usbids && lsusb
update pciids && lspci

MfG Jimini


----------



## BenRo (4. August 2014)

In Lubuntu, könntest du auch "HardInfo" verwenden, siehe hier: 
HardInfo
Dann hast du alle Informationen übersichtlich und grafisch.


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2014)

Ihr seid Super, Danke  

Lubuntu läuft schonmal einwandfrei. Muss mich da jetzt etwas einarbeiten.

Gibt es sowas wir iTunes auch für Lubuntu? Also ein gutes Musikverwaltungsprogramm?


----------



## BenRo (4. August 2014)

Starte mal die Paketverwaltung (Synaptic), da kannst du nach allem suchen, was du brauchst, auch über Stichworte wie "Music" oder ähnlich. Gibt jede Menge Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Jimini (4. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also ein gutes Musikverwaltungsprogramm?


 Ich habe früher gerne Amarok genutzt, seit ein paar Jahren nutze ich aber höchst zufrieden MPD und Ario.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kusanar (5. August 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich SongBird noch? Hatte den damals auf der Ubuntu-Möhre laufen, is aber schon ein paar Jahre her. War vom Look & Feel ziemlich "iTunes-ig"


----------



## painleZ (5. August 2014)

Xubuntu :  Xubuntu

@Kusanar, ja  http://www.chip.de/downloads/Songbird_18612920.html


----------



## Namaker (5. August 2014)

Für Songbird gab es irgendwann keinen Support mehr für Linux, daher wurde es in Nightingale geforkt (siehe dazu). Am Desktop bin ich bei Clementine hängengeblieben.

mpd ist wegen der Geschwindigkeit der Suche etc. besonders für sehr große Musiksammlungen von Vorteil, es benötigt aber zwingend eine Datenbank zum Abspielen. Mit Ähnlicher Funktionalität gibt es mopidy mit Erweiterungen, z.B.für Soundcloud, Spotify und Google Music.
Beide sind Server und benötigen zum Verwalten einen Client (Liste hier), können jedoch die Dateien nicht modifizieren (Taggen/Umbenennen).


----------



## Kusanar (5. August 2014)

Namaker schrieb:


> ... in Nightingale geforkt


 
Nightingale - Supi dankeschön


----------



## Fear-None (5. August 2014)

Arch Linux wäre auch noch eine Option, da frei konfigurierbar.
Sprich du installierst nur die Pakete, die auch wirklich gebraucht werden.
Ist allerdings ein wenig Tüftelarbeit.


----------



## Jimini (5. August 2014)

Fear-None schrieb:


> Arch Linux wäre auch noch eine Option, da frei konfigurierbar.
> Sprich du installierst nur die Pakete, die auch wirklich gebraucht werden.
> Ist allerdings ein wenig Tüftelarbeit.


 Sowas ist zwar immer ganz schick, artet aber bei solchen Anforderungen (-> Office-PC) schnell in viel Wartungsarbeit aus. Als Gentoo-Freund weiß ich, wovon ich rede 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Fear-None (6. August 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> artet aber bei solchen Anforderungen (-> Office-PC) schnell in viel Wartungsarbeit aus.



Grundkonfig auf ext4
dann x-org Komplettpaket incl. Window-Manager nach Wahl.
Autotasks einfügen (Internet, Alsa + Config, etc.)
Anschließend Open Office, Firefox, Amarok.

Fertig ist das erstellte System.
Das ist für "Laien" eine Sache von ca. 1 Stunde oder weniger, wenn man sich nicht blöd anstellt.
Und der Wiki zu Arch ist erste Sahne.


----------



## Namaker (6. August 2014)

Fear-None schrieb:


> Das ist für "Laien" eine Sache von ca. 1 Stunde oder weniger, wenn man sich nicht blöd anstellt.


 Geh mal eher davon aus, dass jemand, der es noch nie vorher gemacht hat, eher 1 Tag an der Grundkonfiguration sitzen wird, bis das meiste steht


----------



## shorty1990 (7. August 2014)

Ich würde dir Crunchbang empfehlen.

Crunchbang kommt mit Openbox welches sehr Reccourchenschonend arbeitet. Gleichzeitig haben die Entwickler in sachen Design echt gute Arbeit geleistet. Also für Openbox sieht das echt schick aus. Das tolle ist das Crunchbang dir nach der Installation die Wahl überlässt was du nun alles an extra Paketen installieren willst. Das haben die echt schön über ein Post Install Script gelöst. du kannst es dir ja mal hier anschauen. Das ist eigentlich auch für Neulinge recht einfach zu konfigurieren und zu bedienen. Und meiner Meinung nach das Beste: Es ist nicht so vollgestopft mit Mist den man nicht brauch wie die Momentanen Ubuntu Derivate.


----------



## Fear-None (7. August 2014)

Namaker schrieb:


> Geh mal eher davon aus, dass jemand, der es noch nie vorher gemacht hat, eher 1 Tag an der Grundkonfiguration sitzen wird, bis das meiste steht


 
Wie gesagt, der Wiki ist mehr als gut und auch sehr verständlich erklärt.


----------



## BenRo (7. August 2014)

Lest ihr eigentlich mehr als den ersten Post? Der TE hat Lubuntu bereits installiert, es läuft und er hat bisher nicht den Wunsch geäußert zu einer anderen Distribution zu wechseln.


----------



## watercooled (7. August 2014)

Danke für die anderen Vorschläge, aber habe wie mein Vorposter bereits sagte schon Lubuntu am laufen.


----------

